# Cách Làm Nến Thơm Thảo Mộc Đơn Giản Trong 5 Bước



## chillnen (14/10/21)

Ấy vậy mà nhanh chóng đã đến cửa hè, một khởi đầu tươi mát sắp bắt đầu. Vào những ngày hè này, một mùi hương đến từ thiên nhiên luôn là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho căn nhà của bạn. Nến thơm có mùi hương thảo mộc sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy căn nhà thật tươi mới, hỗ trợ giảm stress, làm cho tinh thần bạn trở nên phấn chấn sau một ngày làm việc mệt mỏi. Vậy, nếu bạn đang tự hỏi làm cách nào để làm một ngọn nến từ các loại thảo mộc dễ tìm ngay trong nhà thì hãy cùng đọc tiếp bài viết của Chillnen.



Nội dung [hide]

1 I. Nguyên liệu làm nến thơm
1.1 1. Sáp đậu nành
1.2 2. Thảo mộc tươi
1.3 3. Một chiếc lọ nhỏ
1.4 4. Các loại vật liệu khác

2 II. Cách làm nến thơm thảo mộc
*I. Nguyên liệu làm nến thơm*





Nguyên liệu làm nến thơm thảo mộc*1. Sáp đậu nành*
Sáp Đậu Nành được xem là nguyên liệu chính để làm nến thơm. Sáp đậu nành là loại sáp thực vật, sản xuất từ hạt đậu nành nên khi đốt sẽ không bị khói, an toàn hơn cho sức khỏe của bạn. Ngược lại so vớp Sáp dầu mỏ khi cháy sẽ tỏa ra khói đen, không tốt cho sức khỏe nếu bạn đốt trong phòng kín. 

Ngoài ra, sáp đậu nành ôm tinh dầu tốt hơn so với các loại sáp khác. Vì thế, sáp đậu nành có thể sử dụng hầu hết cho mọi loại thảo mộc tươi mà bạn có trong vườn.



*2. Thảo mộc tươi*
Hãy chọn cho mình một loại thảo mộc bạn ưa thích như bạc hà, oải hương, húng quế,… ngay trong vườn nhà bạn. Nếu bạn không có thảo mộc trong vườn, bạn có thể mua các loại thảo mộc tươi ở cửa hàng tạp hóa. 

Bạn không nên sử dụng các loại thảo mộc khô vì mùi hương sẽ không giống nhau. Và bạn cũng không nên sử dụng các loại thảo mộc đông lạnh vì chúng có xu hướng giữ nước khi bạn thực hiện bước làm đông nến. Điều này có thể ảnh hưởng đến độ cứng của nến đậu nành.



*3. Một chiếc lọ nhỏ*
Một chiếc lọ tốt nhất để sử dụng cho nến thơm nên được làm từ thủy tinh với kiểu dáng xinh xắn. Lọ thủy tinh có thể chịu đựng được sáp nóng và chúng có nắp đậy mà bạn có thể dễ dàng bảo quản. 

Nếu không thích thủy tinh, bạn có thể sử dụng bất cứ vật đựng nào miễn là nó có thể chịu được sức nhiệt khi bạn đổ sáp nóng vào.



*4. Các loại vật liệu khác*
–  Một cây que dài

– Phẩm màu (nếu bạn muốn nến có màu sắc)

– Nồi chống dính

– Thìa gỗ để khuấy

– Kéo



*II. Cách làm nến thơm thảo mộc*
Bước 1: Hãy bắt đầu bằng cách đặt bấc vào giữa lọ thủy tinh. Đảm bảo rằng đáy kim loại được căn giữa lọ. Bạn có thể sử dụng một chút keo nóng nếu bạn muốn cố định nó một cách kỹ lưỡng.




_Bấc nến thơm_
Bước 2: Sau đó, kéo thẳng bấc ra cố định vào một cái que dài trên miệng lọ. Bạn có thể sử dụng bấc gỗ để cố định bấc dễ dàng hơn




_Cố định bấc nến thơm_
Bước 3: Rửa sạch và sấy khô các loại thảo mộc. Đặt 4-5 nhánh thảo mộc vào bên trong và sắp xếp vào rìa lọ thủy tinh theo ý thích.




_Trang trí thảo mộc vào lọ nến thơm_
Bước 4: Đun nóng các mảnh sáp ở lửa nhỏ bằng nồi chống dính. Khuấy khi đều và nhẹ khi sáp còn nóng để tránh vón cục và dính.

Ở bước này, bạn có thể tạo màu cho nến tùy theo ý thích. Để tạo màu cho sáp nến của bạn, hãy lấy một chút phẩm màu thực vật, màu tự nhiên từ các loại hoa và thực phẩm rồi thả nó vào hỗn hợp sáp nến đang nóng. Khuấy cho đến khi sáp nến và màu hòa quyện đều nhau. 




_Đun nóng sáp nến_
Bước 5: Khi sáp đậu nành đã được trộn đều, hãy cẩn thận đổ vào lọ. Đổ từ từ để không làm xáo trộn bấc và thảo mộc.




_Đổ sáp nến vào lọ_
Bước 6: Để nến nghỉ ở nơi thoáng mát trong 24 giờ. Điều này sẽ làm cho nến đông lại. Khi đã rắn, lấy que cố định nến ra và cắt bấc xuống còn khoảng 1/4 chiều dài.




_Để sáp nến đông lại trong 24 giờ_
Vậy là chiếc nến thơm thảo mộc đã hoàn thành và sẵn sàng để đốt thử rồi đấy, cách làm nến thơm vô cùng đơn giản đúng không nào? Hãy cùng Chillnen thử làm cho bản thân mình một chiếc nến thơm mang mùi hương yêu thích. Bên cạnh đó, một món quà nến thơm được làm từ chính bạn để tặng những người quan trọng cũng vô cùng ý nghĩa đấy.
Xem thêm:  Tại đây


----------



## Đinh Thùy (26/10/21)

Hôm nào e cũng sẽ làm thử, nhà e hay đốt nến thơm lắm! Thi thoảng đốt cảm thấy thư giãn.


----------



## chillnen (28/10/21)

Đinh Thùy nói:


> Hôm nào e cũng sẽ làm thử, nhà e hay đốt nến thơm lắm! Thi thoảng đốt cảm thấy thư giãn.


Chúc bạn thành công nè !


----------

